# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  2500 रुपये में  आकाश टैबलेट ऑनलाइन खरीद सकते हैं।

## pareek76

दुनिया का सबसे सस्ता टैबलेट आकाश के लिए इंतजार अब पूरा हो गया है। महज 2500 रुपये में आप इसे खरीद सकते हैं। हालांकि अभी जो मॉडल बिक्री के लिए पेश किया गया है, वह सिर्फ वाई फाई पर चलता है। 

जनवरी में इसका अडवांस्ड मॉडल यूबीस्लेट बिक्री के लिए आ जाएगा जिसमें जीपीआरएस कनेक्टिविटी भी मिलेगी। इसका दाम 2999 रुपये होगा। 

आकाश को बनाने वाली कंपनी डेटाविंड ने वेबसाइटwww.akashtablet.com पर इसकी जानकारी दी है। डेटाविंड का दावा है कि हफ्ते भर के अंदर आकाश टैबलेट को आपके अड्रेस पर डिलीवर कर दिया जाएगा, पैसा तभी देना होगा। 

आकाश के जिस ओरिजिनल मॉडल को अभी पेश किया गया है, उसका ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम एंड्रॉयड 2.2 है। इसमें 366 मेगाहर्त्ज का प्रोसेसर और बैटरी 2100 एमएएच की है। इसमें वाईफाई कनेक्टिविटी ही दी गई है। इसे आप वेबसाइट पर अभी ऑर्डर कर सकते हैं। लेकिन आप अगर इसके अडवांस्ड मॉडल को देखें तो वह बेहतर सौदा लगता है।

----------


## pareek76

महज 500 रुपये ज्यादा में आपको एंड्रॉयड 2.3, कॉर्टेक्स ए8 788 मेगाहर्त्ज प्रोसेसर, 3200 एमएएच की बैटरी और जीपीआरएस कनेक्टिविटी मिलेगी। वेबसाइट के मुताबिक, आप इसमें सिम और फोन के फीचर का भी फायदा उठा पाएंगे। अभी इसकी प्री बुकिंग शुरू की गई है। 

डेटाविंड के मुताबिक, यूबीस्लेट के स्टूडेंट वर्जन को ही आकाश का नाम दिया गया है। इस पर आप इंटरनेट सर्फिंग, ई-मेल, गेमिंग, ई-बुक्स जैसे फीचर का इस्तेमाल कर सकेंगे। सरकारी स्कूलों के बच्चों को यह टैबलेट सब्सिडी के साथ अगले साल से दिए जाने का प्लान है। 

इतने कम दाम में इस समय बाजार में आपको इंटरनेट कनेक्टिविटी वाले सस्ते फोन भी नहीं मिलेंगे, ऐसे में इसे टचस्क्रीन और टैबलेट एक्सपीरियंस के लिए बहुत बढ़िया एंट्री लेवल प्रॉडक्ट माना जा सकता है।

Configuration
Hardware:
Processor: Connexant with Graphics accelerator and HD Video processor
Memory (RAM): 256MB RAM / Storage (Internal): 2GB Flash
Storage (External): 2GB to 32GB Supported
Peripherals (USB2.0 ports, number): 2 Standard USB port
Audio out: 3.5mm jack / Audio in: 3.5mm jack
Display and Resolution: 7” display with 800x480 pixel resolution
Input Devices: Resistive touch screen
Connectivity and Networking: GPRS and WiFi IEEE 802.11 a/b/g
Power and Battery: Up to 180 minutes on battery. AC adapter 200-240 volt range.
Software:
OS: Android 2.2
Document Rendering
Supported Document formats: DOC, DOCX, PPT, PPTX, XLS, XLSX, ODT, ODP
PDF viewer, Text editor
Multimedia and Image Display
Image viewer supported formats: PNG, JPG, BMP and GIF
Supported audio formats: MP3, AAC, AC3, WAV, WMA
Supported video formats: MPEG2, MPEG4, AVI, FLV
Communication and Internet
Web browser - Standards Compliance: xHTML 1.1 compliant, JavaScript 1.8 compliant
Separate application for online YouTube video
Safety and other standards compliance
CE certification / RoHS certification
Other: Additional Web Browser: UbiSurfer-Browser with compression/acceleration and IE8 rendering.

----------


## pareek76

बाकी महंगे टैबलेट्स के साथ इसकी तुलना करना भी ठीक नहीं होगा क्योंकि इतने कम दाम में आपको इस रेंज में कोई टैबलेट नहीं मिलेगा। रिलायंस इंडस्ट्रीज का 6000 रुपये की टैबलेट लाने का प्लान है लेकिन वह भी अगले साल के अंत तक ही आ पाएगा।

Unbeatable Price:
Only Rs.2,999 for the UbiSlate
Monthly internet charges: Rs.98 / 2GB
High Quality Web Anytime & Anywhere:
Connect via GPRS or WiFi
GPRS: Embedded modem eliminates the need for external dongles and allows Internet access everywhere
WiFi: Allows fast Youtube videos at hotspots
Fast web access even on GPRS networks, across the country using DataWind’s patented acceleration technology
Web, Email, Facebook, Twitter and much much more!
Multimedia Powerhouse:
HD Quality Video
Watching movies in the palm of your hand on a 7” screen
Audio library software helps manage your full collection of songs
Applications Galore with Android 2.2:
Games
Productivity software: Office suite
Educational software
Over 150,000 apps!
Full sized-USB port & Micro-SD slot:
Expand memory to 32GB
Use any ordinary pen-drive
Even plug-in a 3G dongle
And It’s a Phone!

----------


## pareek76

आकाश नाम का यह टैबलेट 2500 रुपये में उपलब्*ध है। इस टैबलेट को बनाने वाली कंपनी डेटाविंड ने करीब 30 हजार टैबलेट ऑनलाइन बेचना शुरू कर दिया। इसकी डिलिवरी सात दिनों के भीतर हो जाएगी। ऑनलाइन खरीदारी पर भुगतान डिलीवरी के वक्त ही करना होगा।

----------


## pareek76

आकाश को बनाने वाली कंपनी डेटाविंड ने वेबसाइट www.akashtablet.com पर इसकी जानकारी दी है। डेटाविंड का दावा है कि हफ्ते भर के अंदर आकाश टैबलेट को आपके पते पर डिलीवर कर दिया जाएगा और भुगतान भी तभी करना होगा।

----------


## Pandit G

*अब कुछ शांति है*

----------


## love birds

भाई कोई फोटो तो डालो जिससे कुछ समाज आ सके

----------


## swami ji

ye kya he jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Rated R

वेबसाइट अभी  डाउन  है...देखते है ये कब तक ठीक होगी...

----------


## sourav.gulati

bhai maine kal hi samsang galaxy young liya hain 7000/- ka isme bi android 2.3 hain..pahle sutra bna dete to ye tablet hi le lena tha na kya yaar...

----------


## amararya

> बाकी महंगे टैबलेट्स के साथ इसकी तुलना करना भी ठीक नहीं होगा क्योंकि इतने कम दाम में आपको इस रेंज में कोई टैबलेट नहीं मिलेगा। रिलायंस इंडस्ट्रीज का 6000 रुपये की टैबलेट लाने का प्लान है लेकिन वह भी अगले साल के अंत तक ही आ पाएगा।


yaar uske khaasiyat bhi bataate jaawo na aur pic k saath post karo aap to ye sutr barhe kaam ki. hai

----------


## love birds

भाई मैंने तो ऑर्डर दे दिया है अब देखो क्या होगा

----------


## pareek76

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## lotus1782

मेने भी बुक करा दिया है

----------


## rnold

मेने  भी बुक करा दिया .................. आप में से यदि किसी का आ जाए तो मुझे बता देना

----------


## Rated R

बताइयेगा कैसा  काम करता है...फिर मैं भी इसका extended वर्जन लूँगा... :_)

----------


## love birds

> मेने  भी बुक करा दिया .................. आप में से यदि किसी का आ जाए तो मुझे बता देना


अभी तो ना कोई जवाब ना कोई मेल ना कोई फोन पता नहीं सही है भी की नहीं

----------


## plugnplay

*जैसा कि मेरी जानकारी में है कि Android हिंदी फोंट या यूनिकोड फोंट भी सपोर्ट नहीं करता, इस टेबलेट में भी यही समस्*या होगी।

कृपया जानकारी प्रदान करने का कष्*ट करें।*

----------


## pareek76

अधिक जानकारी के लिए इस टोल फ्री नंबर पे सम्पर्क करे  18001802180

----------


## Rated R

> जैसा कि मेरी जानकारी में है कि Android हिंदी फोंट या यूनिकोड फोंट भी सपोर्ट नहीं करता, इस टेबलेट में भी यही समस्*या होगी।
> 
> कृपया जानकारी प्रदान करने का कष्*ट करें।


ओपेरा मिनी डाउनलोड करने के बाद इन्टरनेट के प्रयोग के वक़्त  हिंदी देखि जा सकती है.......

----------


## mlpra123

भाई मैंने भी
आकाश UbiSlate 7
बुक कर दिया...और इसकी मेल स्वीकृति भी आ गई....सब ठीक ठाक लग रहा है अभी तक ......

----------


## ashsohat

yaar but saabse badhi Apple ka IPAD hain ! uska mukable mein koi nahi ...

----------


## Rated R

> yaar but saabse badhi Apple ka IPAD hain ! uska mukable mein koi nahi ...


दाम में भी जमीन-आसमान का अंतर है....
ये तो यही बात हो गयी की आप टाटा नैनो और मर्सीडीज को सिर्फ इसलिए तुलना के तराजू के बैठा रहे है क्यूंकि उनके चार पहिये है.......

----------


## pareek76

> दाम में भी जमीन-आसमान का अंतर है....
> ये तो यही बात हो गयी की आप टाटा नैनो और मर्सीडीज को सिर्फ इसलिए तुलना के तराजू के बैठा रहे है क्यूंकि उनके चार पहिये है.......



बहुत खूब भाई

----------


## pareek76

मेरे पास ये मेल आया है आज

----------


## raghu99932

RESISTIVE screen.....not good

----------


## pkpasi

MAINE PURA DEC. "BHARAT TABLET PC" PE KAAM KIYA JISKE SABHI FEATURE "AAKASH TABLET PC " JAISE HE HAI.

ISME SPEED BHAUT JALDI KAM HONE LAGTI HAI.
ISKE ALAWA BATTERY BHI PROBLEM KARTI HAI.

----------


## pareek76

नई दिल्ली : विश्व के सबसे सस्ते टेबलेट आकाश की ऑन लाइन बुकिंग भारी वृद्धि हुई है। केवल 14 दिनों में ही 14 लाख यूनिक की बुकिंग हो चुकी है। यह बुकिंग एनकैरी डॉट कॉम के लॉन्च होने के बाद से जारी है।

आकाश टेबलेट की ऑनलाइन बुकिंग एनकैरी डॉट कॉम पर 15 दिसंबर 2011 से शुरु किया गया था।

यह कम लागत वाले एड्रॉइड टेबलेट की कीमत 2499 रुपए है और इसके साथ-साथ ऑनलाइन बुकिंग की शिपिंग शुल्क 199 रुपये अलग से देने होंगे। ग्राहकों के लिए नकद विकल्प भी दिया जा सकता है।

सात इंच स्क्रीन वाला यह टेबलेट का रैम 256 मेगाबाइट का है। एआरएम 11 प्रोसेसर के साथ एड्रॉयड 2.2 ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है। दो यूएसबी पोर्ट, और एचडी गुणवत्ता की वीडियो सुविधा है।

आकाश के इस वर्तमान संस्करण में बैटरी की लाइफ डेढ़ घंटे की है।

----------


## mravay

मैंने बुक किया था आजतक नहीं आया क्या करे

----------


## ALBD10

> मैंने बुक किया था आजतक नहीं आया क्या करे


  मित्र मैंने भी बुक किया हुआ है ५-६ मोंथ्स हो चुके है लेकिन अभी तक कुछ पता नहीं चला है क्या करू और कैसे पता चले मुझे, २९०० वाला बुक किया हु ये टैबलेट  कब तक पहुच सकता है, कृपया करके कोई कुछ बताएगा इस बारे में.

----------


## malikhunk

bhai kab dene ye aakash ye to ab sapna bn chuka h

----------


## RANAJI1982

> bhai kab dene ye aakash ye to ab sapna bn chuka h


क्यो भाई ऎसा क्यो..........................

----------


## malikhunk

> क्यो भाई ऎसा क्यो..........................


bhai maine february me order kiya tha lekin abhi tk kuch ata pta nhi h.....maine payment bhi kr diya tha

----------


## RANAJI1982

> bhai maine february me order kiya tha lekin abhi tk kuch ata pta nhi h.....maine payment bhi kr diya tha



इसका मतलब ये है भाई कि आपके २५०० भी गये और टेबलेट भी नही आया ! यानि सीधे सीधे ही धोखा कर रहे है

----------


## malikhunk

> इसका मतलब ये है भाई कि आपके २५०० भी गये और टेबलेट भी नही आया ! यानि सीधे सीधे ही धोखा कर रहे है


haa bhaijaan btao kya kr skte h...iski to aadat hm bhartiyo ko....

----------


## sanjeetspice

मेने भी ऑर्डर दे दिया है अब देखो क्या होता है

----------


## jaunty

ऑर्डर तो मैंने भी दे दिया है, वो व FEB 12  मे ।  लेकिन अभी तक कोई खबर नहीं है... स्सा... कo सिo... एक भी काम आज तक सही नहीं किया...

----------


## PRAKASHGANGWAR

मै भी एक आकाश टेबलेट खरीदना चाहता हूँ ।

----------


## amararya

यार मुझे आर्डर दिए जामा बीत गया यार .........................................?????????  ?????????????????????/////

----------


## PRAKASHGANGWAR

नो प्रोब्लेम
भाई

----------

